# Recommend a recording of Haydn's Die Jahreszeiten?



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a recording of Haydn's Die Jahreszeiten specifically featuring Gundula Janowitz.

This means the choice facing me is Karl Bohm & the Wiener Philharmoniker or Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Which of the two would you recommend?

If it helps, the version of Die Schopfung I am familiar (and love) with is Bernstein's latter recording (with the ever-vivacious Lucia Popp) on DG but I will be getting Karajan's version of this piece too. I mention this in the off chance that it may make the decision simpler even if the comparison is obviously limited.

Once again I am 50/50.

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmm, tough choice. Why don't you just go ahead and get the Rene Jacobs recording on Harmonia Mundi?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't heard the Karajan but I love the Böhm, if that helps..? I associate "rustic charm" more with Böhm than with Karajan... could it be possible that the latter might make this work too slick and beautiful..?

But I love Karajan's _Die Schöpfung._


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd go Bohm.

The Dorati recordings are excellent too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Hmm, tough choice. Why don't you just go ahead and get the Rene Jacobs recording on Harmonia Mundi?


Thanks DrMike.

I can see the logic certainly but I was looking for a recording with Ms. Janowitz.

I chose my version of Haydn's Die Schopfung with the fabulous Lucia Popp in comparatively high consideration.

I will bear René Jacobs in mind as his Mozart operatic recordings (those I have heard) are superb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on, you know the Jacobs recording is the one you want. Why prolong the inevitable?


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Come on, you know the Jacobs recording is the one you want. Why prolong the inevitable?


:lol:

I have looked at the Jacobs' on YouTube and the performance of 'Oh, the storm is coming' is one compelling argument...






I am indeed sorely tempted.. :devil::lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Haven't heard the Karajan but I love the Böhm, if that helps..? I associate "rustic charm" more with Böhm than with Karajan... *could it be possible that the latter might make this work too slick and beautiful*..?
> 
> But I love Karajan's _Die Schöpfung._


This is one of my concerns too Xaltotun.

Thank you for your input :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

To be fair, I'm not familiar with other recordings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Itullian said:


> I'd go Bohm.
> 
> The Dorati recordings are excellent too.


Thanks for you input too Itullian :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

DrMike said:


> To be fair, I'm not familiar with other recordings.


Thanks. I only have some familiarity with Beecham's recording myself.

Rene Jacobs being a HIP recording makes more sense as an alternative to Beecham.

I'll probably end up getting both Jacobs (likely first the more I think on it) and then Böhm at a later date.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks DrMike.
> 
> I can see the logic certainly but I was looking for a recording with Ms. Janowitz.
> 
> ...












I absolutely_ adore_ the '72 EMI Karajan/BPO _Jahreszeiten_. I've never heard a more ravishing Hanne anywhere. I always revel in how Janowitz does "_Licht und Leben sing geschwachet_" from "_Der Winter_." That finessing, delicate, floating, silvery legato and intonation just sinks its hook into me every time.

The Warner remaster of it in the Karajan box set sounds especially spacious and defined because it was recorded in the more reverberent Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin-- and not the Berlin Philharmonie.

Thumbs-up all the way.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks. I only have some familiarity with Beecham's recording myself.
> 
> Rene Jacobs being a HIP recording makes more sense as an alternative to Beecham.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting both Jacobs (likely first the more I think on it) and then Böhm at a later date.


Enjoy ............


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

> The Warner remaster of it in the Karajan box set sounds especially spacious and defined because it was recorded in the more reverberent Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin-- and not the Berlin Philharmonie.


Thanks for the recommendation Marschallin.

I love Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin venue, I have never heard a bad recording from that venue. I believe Fricsay's Beethoven IX was recorded there amongst others.

I will be ordering the Jacobs recording, but between Karajan and Böhm - I'm back on the fence. I gave always received great advice on this forum and in particular from yourself Marchallin, Itullian and DrMike so I have some thinking to do :tiphat:


----------

